# EAST TN BREEDER FORCED TO GIVE UP GSD's-all ages



## reiner (Jan 29, 2004)

A back yard breeder has been ordered by the court to give up all her 
animals. A court employee has taken up the cause to find homes for as 
many as possible as the local is full. Most of the animals are in good 
shape but not spayed or neutered. There are 3 black GSD, 2 mostly tan 
GSD and 2 black and tan. 1 of the tan dogs has a litter of 6 puppies. 

[Removed non GSD dog information]. If you could help 
please email me privately because the lady at the Court House requested 
that her number not be posted on the net. I haven't see personally any 
of the dogs but from talking to other they are beautiful.

If you can help please do.
Thanks,
Kim Brown 
[email protected] net 



<span style="color: #330033">Is there anyone in this area that can get more details and pics??</span>


----------



## gretchen_shepherddog (Jul 29, 2008)

hi-i am looking for a adult GSD to replace a loving friend i lost to cancer. i am in ohio but am willing to travel to pick up.

dave


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Pictures would help find these dogs a home.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I live in the next county over and I too have already spoken to the court employee about these dogs. She is going over there this weekend and is going to take pictures and email them to me Monday.

She said there are several people coming this weekend to look at some of the dogs remaining. I have asked her to provide any adopters with information about the local low cost spay/neuter program that is available in this county and highly recommend that they have the dogs altered ASAP. 

She did explain that two of the adult black GSDs seem to be aggressive and may be harder to place. I hope to go out there next weekend myself to try and evaluate the ones that are left. I do not have any formal training in temp testing, but I am waiting to hear back from someone else that does to see if he can go with me.

I can assist with transport for a reputable rescue and I hope to have pictures either Sunday or Monday.

The orginial email that I received stated that they have 15 days to place the dogs or they will be PTS.


----------



## reiner (Jan 29, 2004)

If these dogs dont have much time.. why was my post moved to Non-Urgent?? I orginally posted it in the Urgent section.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I believe the urgent section is for dogs that are at kill shelters. These dogs are still with their owner. 

I did not confirm with the court employee if these dogs will be PTS after 15 days. I also do not know when the 15 days started if this is true.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I have an approved adopter waiting for a GSD pup.


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

Any news?


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I have not heard back from her yet. She has my email address and was suppose to send pictures today. If I don't hear from her, then I will give her a call.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Are these the dogs in Severeville? There is an email circulating around.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Yes, these dogs are in Sevierville in Sevier Co, TN. Lynn did not give permission for her work number (which actually isn't even the correct number, it is one of her coworkers numbers) to be sent out in mass emails or posted on message boards.

Please do not call her!!!! She is going to get fired if everyone keeps calling her at work. I have left her a message and hopefully she will call me back to let me know how many GSDs are remaining.

I can drive out there this weekend and evaluate if needed.


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Amy, I can go with you this weekend to take photos to post here. 

Unfortunately, in this case I cannot offer any financial assistance but I might possibly be able to foster a pup or two temporarily. No adult dogs at my house as Suma is still on strict physical confinement (yeah right... have you seen her butt wiggle?)

I'm also going to forward you another email that I received today with a contact phone number of a lady who is actively working on these dogs. This lady's name is Pamela, and I'm not sure if she is working with Lynn on the case or separately, but she reports that anyone interested in seeing the dogs can call her and she would help with directing to the right place.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I just got off the phone with Pamela. Pamela spoke with Lynn last night and all the dogs have been placed.









Pamela has all of my contact info just in case any of the GSDs are returned.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Disregard above post. Lynn just called me and explained that there are actually 4 GSD left. Everyone and their uncle started calling from all over the place wanting the dogs. Lynn and her coworkers that are all trying to place these dogs didn't feel comfortable just handing them over to anyone, so they started telling people they had all found homes. She wants help from the rescues to place the remaining dogs so that the new homes can be screened. All of the other dogs went to family and friends, so they will be able to keep track of them. 

The four remaining GSDs are all black and one of them is an eight year old male and the other three are around 2-3 years old. She wasn't sure how many of the three are males and how many females.

I plan on going there on Saturday to get pics and evaluate the dogs. These dogs are still living with the owner and are not in danger of being PTS in 15 days. But they do need to find homes ASAP. Two of them are currently chained to an old run down truck. My guess is that the truck is their only shelter.

The owner has been charged with animals running at large, mostly for her horses and donkeys. The judge told her she had to get rid of all the horses and donkeys and suggested that she find homes for the dogs also. She is most likely a hoarder and the judge is trying to be nice and give her a chance to rehome the animals. If they seize the animals the county would not be able to house all of them and many would have to be PTS. By giving her time to find homes, the judge is actually buying these dogs some more time. She is refusing to give up some of them, but Lynn and her coworkers are trying their best to find homes for the ones she has agreed to release. 

Two of my friends, who just so happen to also be animal cruelty investigators for Blount Co which is a bordering county, are going with me on Saturday to document the conditions that the dogs are living in. They do not have jurisdiction in Sevier Co, but it will not hurt to have additional documentation. It may come in handy if they are forced to seize the remaining dogs.

We do not have any foster homes available for these dogs. I already have 7 other owner surrenders that I am trying to either find forever homes or foster homes for and then we have 5 foster dogs and 5 personal dogs between Kristin and myself to care for. I am really going to need some outside help with these dogs. I can help arrange transport and we can drive any of these dogs for the first 100 miles to a reputable rescue.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Notify the mods to move this


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I already did. These dogs are not urgent, but they do need help.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Can this please be moved to the Non Urgent Section. These dogs still need help!!!!

I know at least two are living outside chained to a truck which happens to be their only shelter. It has been in the 20s here at night and we had several inches of snow yesterday.


----------

